# Dancing traffic lights



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

caught this on video.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Lol, you’d of thought railroad lights would be something they’d catch from the start. My car always slows down when approaching tracks as it thinks (even when off) those signals are lights.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

yep, mine slows down as well, but also for any coloured light above the road including lane markers. to the tesla they are all traffic lights, just like everything orangy is a traffic cone.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Looks like youtube pulled your video before I had a chance to see it.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

JasonF said:


> Looks like youtube pulled your video before I had a chance to see it.


WFM


----------

